# how do you get bird ready to release?



## Sendosha (Aug 31, 2005)

My pigeon is getting so big! I am really proud of him.  I would like to release him into the wild if possible. I took him outside in his crate a few times. He sat in the back corner and made little squeaking noises, he sounded so scared. I put him in the garden once but he ran right back into the crate. I think maybe he was too young then. I am willing to place him up for adoption if need be but I would prefer to release him. I read the thread about "to release or not to release" but I am still unsure which would be better for him. He eats seeds, peas and bread on his own. I wouldn't say he's dependant on me, except for the fact that I am the one who brings him his food and cleans up after him. He does not fly yet but he flaps his wings like he is trying to learn how. He is scared when the dogs bark but if they get too close he will peck them and he beats his wings at them too. He stays away from the window especially when the curtains are open. At night when the curtains are closed he seems more comfortable. Again, maybe he is still too young to think about leaving home. I'm still looking for a rehabber.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sendosha - you don't mention how old your pigeon is, but, if he is still squeaking he is too young to release. You also need to make sure he can fly well. Please follow Treesa's instructions in the "to release or not to release" thread and you can't go wrong. We also like to worm our pigeons before they are released. maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shendosa,

If your Bird will come to you when called, you may take them at any age to learn to graze amid their wild bretherin...

For which, you may cultivate the familiarity of a feral flock and feed them in some regular schedule.

Yours will be shy and trembley the first few times, but merely stay near as their guardian and let them know you are watching over them.

After a few such forays, yours will be comfortable with the wild ones and begin to communicate with them in various ways and be admiktted to their society.

Once yours is in the phase of flying well and is getting the 'new' feather spikes comeing in around it's not-yet-white nares or wattels, you may feel confident they shall do fine with the rigors of the outside world and the feral society which will welcome them.

Let them fly all they like indoors of course to gain and condition their flight muscles.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Shendosa,

I rescue and release pigeons quite often, you have to wait until they are about 5-6 weeks old and can fly properly, then release them preferably in an area with other pigeons, I release mine in a square with loads of pigeons so they are not completely alone. The pijes will squeak until they are about 6-8 weeks old, but I always release mine just before they learn to coo, as they can become quite dependant if you keep them much longer than 10-12 weeks. Hope you find this information useful  Richard.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shendosa,

Check out the following threads.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------

